# هانذا واقف على الباب



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2011)

قال الرب يسوع :
هانذا واقف على الباب واقرع. ان سمع احد صوتي وفتح الباب ادخل اليه واتعشى معه وهو معي. إن الرب يسوع يقرع على باب قلب كل إنسان، لأنه يحب الجميع ولا يريد أن يهلك أحد بل أن يقبل الجميع الى التوبة. فهل تتجاوب معه وتفتح له. إن الرب يقرع باب قلبك لكن عليك أنت أن تتجاوب معه وتفتح له من الداخل. إن الرب يحبك، لكنه لن يقتحم قلبك إقتحاما، بل يوّد أن يدخله مدعّوا ومكرما.إن كل من يفتح قلبه للرب يسوع، يدخل الى حياته المسيح، ويخلق فيه قلبا جديدا، وعقلا جديدا، وروحا جديدة. أن يدخل الرب يسوع الى قلبك هو أن يحوّل ذلك الإيمان العقلي والمعرفي الذي لديك الى حقيقة فعلية تحوي كيانك وتغيّر مسلك حياتك، الولادة الجديدة، هي الخليقة الجديدة في المسيح، هي بداية علاقة روحية مع الرب يسوع، حيث يكون الرب سرّ حياتك ومركز حياتك وهدف حياتك. حينها يكون الرب يسوع هو السّيد والدافع لإفكارك واقولك واعمالك




http://www.a7tajk.com/vb/a7t-t57902.htmlhttp://www.a7tajk.com/vb/a7t-t57902.html​


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2011)

إن الرب يسوع يقرع على باب قلب كل إنسان، لأنه يحب الجميع ولا يريد أن يهلك أحد بل أن يقبل الجميع الى التوبة

*شكرا جدااا للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*رااااااااااااااااااااائع ربنا يباركك ياقمرررررررررر​​*


----------



## angil sky (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جميله جدا جدا
الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك
واجمل تقييم يا
قمر​


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> إن الرب يسوع يقرع على باب قلب كل إنسان، لأنه يحب الجميع ولا يريد أن يهلك أحد بل أن يقبل الجميع الى التوبة​
> 
> *شكرا جدااا للموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> ​​​



ميرسي  لحضرتك 
ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>





كرستينا كركر قال:


> ​رااااااااااااااااااااائع ربنا يباركك ياقمرررررررررر​</B>​




مرسي يا كرستينا نورتيني حبيبتي
الرب يبارك حياتك 
 ومرسي علي التقيم 
​


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2011)

angil sky قال:


> جميله جدا جدا​
> الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك
> واجمل تقييم يا
> قمر​



 مرسي  يا قمر       
ومرسي يا حبي علي التقيم 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------

